# Missing sharp aquos screws...help?



## soose95

I purchased a Sharp Aquos TV (Model # LC-32D44U) and table mount stand. There were no screws in the kit and I'm having no luck finding a place to order them. Can anyone steer me in the right direction? Please?


thanks


----------



## DougRuss

Contact the Dealer you bought it from!


----------



## budk

hardware store?... they are probably just a flat head metric screw... as long as you get the right size it won't be a problem.... measure and buy a couple of differnent screws around the size of your measurement.


----------



## dholmes55

No I've been where you are dude!!!


Capped screws using allen key the size is 6mm by 20mm .


You can buy them at loews or Home depot for like .95 cents each. Sharp will charge you like 19 bucks for 8 screws











Good Luck !


----------



## davige

This is very late (4 years) but may help someone some day. For my Sharp LC52D64U stand:


Arm to base: 4 - M6 x 35mm

TV to arm: 4 - M5 x 16mm


BTW: base model CDAI-A418WJ36 fits just as well as the original CDAI-A376WJ32 and is usually cheaper on ebay.


----------



## lucholland

Thanks for this post - it certainly helped me after losing some parts during a recent move!!


----------



## antifan

Thanks from me too - lost the screws to the base that I haven't used for 5 years (moved a couple times too). This worked on an LC-46D64U. It's still mounted right now so I'm not 100% on the length of the screw but the diameter was correct.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/M5-0-8-x-16-mm-Zinc-Plated-Pan-Head-Phillips-Drive-Machine-Screws-3-Pieces-80138/202210110#.Uc3sAZyOBac


----------



## Lou-Card-Fan

This post helped me out a great deal. I am glad I found this before I went to the store and guessed. Daviage your sizes appear to work. You may have been late but it helped me.


----------



## ydoubleun

it works fine with my LC-60LE630M too..missing the screws pack when i bought

thanks guys!!!


----------



## Milton B

HEY Davige the tv to base for the 52 sharpe aquos was indeed the metric screws M5 - 16mm that i bought along with 16mm washers at home depot for $4 all in, thanks for saving me from alot of trial and error


----------



## emu-lost

Needed to know the screw measurements to re-attach the stand for my old Sharp lc-32D64U and these posts helped me out so much! M5 x 16mm, four screws. Thanks, everyone!!


----------

